# Ausable?????



## husky4life (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi guys 
My son and I are taking a short canoe trip with Roll ways tomorrow. Should we take a rod and try for some Small mouth in that stretch??

Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Of course. What can it hurt? Take some spinners, and cast for Trouties where the river flows well. That is just a few miles from our cabin. Nice stretch of river to paddle.


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

Thinking about heading to the Au Sable in the next few days to wade and trout fish. Besides the Holy Waters, any recommendations for easy wading without too many canoes? Only fished it one time years ago, so not real familiar with the river. Thank you for any input.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody been in the lower lately?

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WeaponOfBassDestruction (Jan 13, 2009)

Last weekend below Foote Dam. Saw some smallies but that was it. Foote Dam access is closed for construction.


----------

